# games that do not require high end graphics card



## BLITZ~KRIEG! (Mar 26, 2005)

could you plz suggest games which do not require high end graphics card, even geforce


----------



## swatkat (Mar 26, 2005)

What genre of games do you want? Is it racing or FPS or Strategy, RPG? Anyway, these are some of the games which i have played on my P3+810 Mobo Computer.
Serious Sam
Serious Sam-Second Encounter
MaxPayne
NFS Porsche
Kiss Psycho Circus
Quake 3 Arena
Soldier Of Fortune - Double Helix
Deus Ex
Diablo 2
WarCraft
Age of Mythology
etc...

and more....


----------



## hack expert (Mar 26, 2005)

addding to the list i have played this games on 
riva tnt pro 64


vice city 
max payne 2
nfs ug (with some lower performance)
counte strike (1.6/cz) 
mafia


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 27, 2005)

If you want totally fun games that will have you playing for hours on end, look no further on indie games such as Crimsonland, Alien Shooter, Swarm, Mutant Storm, etc. They are twice as addictive and fun as any high quality games on the market and yet they run on ridiculously low system requirements. If you or anyone else is interested in these games, I will post download links.


----------



## Tux (Mar 27, 2005)

Wat bout FREEDOM FIGHTERS
And HITMAN Series(1 & 2) in perticular


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 27, 2005)

Tux said:
			
		

> Wat bout FREEDOM FIGHTERS
> And HITMAN Series(1 & 2) in perticular



Hitman 2 Did run on an 810 Mobo of my friend for Once but then on a later part refused  
Hitman 1 a.k.a Hitman:Codename 47 would very well run on a low end sys  

Also Wanna add to Swat's list on 810 is:
Gta Vice City (256MB ram required for normal play)
Project IGI
Unreal Tournament
Clive Bakers Undying
Half Life
Quake 2
Age Of EmpiresII


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 27, 2005)

Also add,
Project IGI: Covert Strike
Age of Mythology
Unreal Tournament 2003/4
Rise of Nations
NFS Underground 2
Prince of Persia: Warrior Within
Vietcong
Delta Force: Black Hawk Down
Halo

More when I remember...and all this from personal expirience!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 27, 2005)

It would have really been better if the guy had posted the Minimal Specs so that we could atleast judge on that basis  

@cody....the list that u added on what specs basis were they runnin????


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 27, 2005)

hack expert said:
			
		

> addding to the list i have played this games on
> riva tnt pro 64
> 
> 
> ...



m8 i too have the same m64 pro.. but then am not able to play UG at all  when i open the game all i see is blocks. blocks..  i tried all tweaks.. no use


----------



## BLITZ~KRIEG! (Mar 27, 2005)

*games*

p3 1.10 ghz 
128 mb ram
20 gb hard disk
no geForce

ut 2004 did not work...

is counter strike free for download??


----------



## BLITZ~KRIEG! (Mar 27, 2005)

*games*

sorry for posting simultaneously....  

ennoomai - plz post the links


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 27, 2005)

@BLITZ~KRIEG.....ummm well then i guess it would be ending up on the 810 Mobo right.
Then forget UT2K4 runnin on it  

Btw Counter Strike 1.6 is available for download but u'll definetly need a Hl Copy for it to be applied....i had posted the download link previously search for it or will provide that to u later on  

@cody...ummm well now i guess ur list wont go with this guy's specs except for Halo i guess


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 27, 2005)

LOL! Seems so. The games were played on a system with the follwoing specs:

P4 1.6
40 Gb HDD
256 Mb DDR RAM
SiS 650 Onboard

A few like Project IGI: Covert Strike,Age of Mythology, Unreal Tournament 2003, Rise of Nations, Delta Force and Vietcong were played when I had 128 DDR RAM!


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 29, 2005)

Here are some of my favorite indie games. They will give you hours and hours and hours of joy on some really low system requirements.

Alien Shooter 
Swarm
Mutant Storm
Global Defense Network
Crimsonland
Airstrike 3D - Operation W.A.T.
Atomaders
Xeno Assault II

More fun games can be browsed at Reflexive Arcade.


----------



## duke_m (Mar 29, 2005)

i think every game has been listed.....
but you know what friend....it's high time you get some real firepower in you comp.....cause if you see gamer tv then you will realize that you have been left decades behind the rest of the gamerz......no offence

PEACE


----------



## geekhead83 (Apr 23, 2005)

well i have an amd athlon xp 2000+, msi kt-72 mobo and geforce2 mmx 440 with 256 mb ddr ram.

i did some research on gamespot and google to come up with the following list of popular games that shud work on my pc. I havent tried them yet, so have written "they shud".

Games:

*i)Rome : Total War*
Pentium III 1.0GHz (1000MHz) or Athlon 1.0GHz (1000MHz) processor or higher 
256MB RAM 
300MB of uncompressed free hard disk space 
100% DirectX 9.0b compatible 16-bit sound card and latest drivers 
All Nvidia GeForce 2 and higher 

*ii) Medal of Honor Allied Assault*
Windows XP/Me/98/95 (Windows 2000 and Windows NT are NOTsupported) 
450 MHz Intel Pentium II or 500 MHz AMD Athlon processor 
128 MB RAM 
8x CD-ROM/DVD-ROM drive 
135 MB free hard disk space (additional space required for Windows swap-file, DirectX 8.0 installation and GameSpy installation). 
16 MB OpenGL capable video card using an Nvidia GeForce3, Nvidia GeForce2, Nvidia GeForce 256, Nvidia 
Riva TNT2, Nvidia Riva TNT, ATI Radeon, ATI Rage 128 Pro, ATI Rage 128, PowerVR3 Kyro II, or 
PowerVR Kyro chipset with OpenGL and DirectX 8.0 compatible driver 
DirectX 8.0 compatible sound card 
Keyboard; Mouse

*iii)Serious Sam: The Second Encounter*
P2-300mhz, 64 mb ram, 32 mb vram

*iv) Grand Theft Auto III*
Recommended
700 mhz CPU
128MB RAM
32MB Direct3D Video Card
Fully DirectX compatible Sound Card
8X CD-Rom
500MB free hard disk space
Win 98/ME/2000/XP
Direct X 8.1

*v)Neverwinter Nights*
p3-800 mhz, 256 mb ram, Geforce 2

*vi)Freedom Fighters*
System: PIII 733 or equivalent 
RAM:128 MB RAM 
CD-ROM: 4X CD-ROM 
Video Memory: 32 MB VRAM 
Hard Drive Space: 650 MB 
DirectX: DirectX v8.1

*vii)Call of Duty*
p3 700 mhz, 128mb ram, 32mb vram

*viii)Farcry*
System: 1GHz CPU or equivalent 
RAM:256 MB RAM 
Video Memory: 64 MB VRAM 
Hard Drive Space: 4000 MB 

*ix) Rise of Nations : thrones & Patriots*
System: 500MHz CPU or equivalent 
RAM:128 MB RAM 
Video Memory: 16 MB VRAM 
Hard Drive Space: 750 MB 

gta vice city n the original Rise of Nations should also work fine. So 11 good  games in all. Also, have seen NFS Undergorund, Simpsons Hit n run, Halo, the hulk work on my PC. 

Lastly, i hope my system falls under the low end pc's category


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Apr 23, 2005)

I would go with most of the games except for Farcry which I think would need more juice to run atleast decently! Same with Total War. The min specs are misleading. Just like saying the min specs required for dropping off a plane is a giant hankerchief.


----------



## geekhead83 (Apr 23, 2005)

he he.....that was funny. but, im gonna try to see if these work on my pc...i mean i had a riva tnt2 uptill now, so geforce2 is like a major upgrade for me.

And yeah, forgot to add cric 2004, fifa 2004 etc to the list.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Apr 23, 2005)

lol, yeah most of the sports game would run effortelssly on such rigs. Its the newer DX 9 based games that are the ones that wont run on a lower end rig. And then there are games that could run quite well w/o the bells and whistels, yet they would try and see if the hardware matches their standards and then give an error and quit.


----------



## drvarunmehta (Apr 23, 2005)

geekhead83 said:
			
		

> *ix) Rise of Nations : thrones & Patriots*
> System: 500MHz CPU or equivalent
> RAM:128 MB RAM
> Video Memory: 16 MB VRAM
> Hard Drive Space: 750 MB



I have 1.4 GHz, 256 MB RD RAM, Geforce4 MX 64 MB and RoN: Thrones & Patriots still does not work smoothly


----------



## pallavnawani (Apr 25, 2005)

enoonmai said:
			
		

> Here are some of my favorite indie games. They will give you hours and hours and hours of joy on some really low system requirements.
> 
> Alien Shooter
> Crimsonland



I believe Alien Shooter is a very short (Although lots of fun to play) game.  Crimsonland was earlier freeware. You can get that free version at *www.gamehippo.com. However, shareware version is a lot better (and very addictive too).

Pallav


----------



## pallavnawani (Apr 25, 2005)

Since nobody seems to have mentioned that some great free games also exist, I will do that. These games are so good they could be commercial, yet they easily run on lower end hardware:

Abuse (Side scrolling shooter)
Pekka Kana 2 (side scrolling platformer)
Choren68k (space shooter)
Jardinains! (Arkanoid)
Amanagi (space shooter)
Battle for Wesnoth (Turn based strategy)
Dark Disciples (2D Rpg)
Dink Smallwood (Isometric RPG)
Tower of the Sorceror (Superb puzzler - but hard)

None of these are Fps games though. And I assume that is what you meant when you started the topic?

Pallav


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Apr 25, 2005)

Abuse is one hell of a game. I was amazed at the addictiveness of the game. But I will be darned if I can figure out how to run it at higher resolution. No matter what I do, the game wont go above 640*480!


----------



## GameAddict (Apr 25, 2005)

*Get these too...*

Hi,

Get these too:

Jagged Alliance:2 and JA:Unfinished Buisness. Very addictive gameplay and will run *good* on Pentiums with 32MB RAM.

Also from Reflexive.net , download Jets 'n' Guns, a 75 MB download. Very addictive space shooter with good graphics and humor.

Bye!

GA


----------



## abhishek_sharma (Apr 26, 2005)

hey games like cricket 2002, fifa 2003, brain lara 99, harry potter 1& 2,
nfs 1,2,3,4,5,6,7 
roller coaster tycoon
max payne 1........
arey man the list is endless, practically all games released before 2003 can run on the bundled graphics thjat comes with a motherboard having say 4-8mb of vram. it all depends what kind of comp u have. even blc 99 won't run on a 1990 pc while even doom3 will work fine on a high-end pc of today


----------



## gauravcreations (May 4, 2005)

*wat abt*

wat abt midtown madness 1 & 2, commandos 1&2, Thief 1 and 2


----------



## Shikhar (May 4, 2005)

And what about Crazy Taxi 2??


----------

